# Applying for EOI



## manikandansit (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi All,

I am applying for EOI (Subclass 190) and need clarification for questions below.


Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?

Yes or no? (Please explain about this, I am from India and never been to Austrilia) 


Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?
Yes or No(what I need to choose? I studied in India and Medium of instruction was English(Regional Language -Tamil))

What could be the Qualification start date and End date as My degree certificate doesn’t mention about date but Completion Month and Year?
I have done B-TECH Information Technology in Anna University (Chennai )affiliated College ,I am 2009 Passed out. My BTECH Program was started on June 2005 and Completed on April 2009.

What could be the Nominated Occupation as I am a SAP Consultant, working in a Implementation projects? (Software Engineer or Developer Programmer)

Australian study requirement
Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
Yes or No? I Studied in India

After filling out all the details, I have got below message before submitting the EOI.

The EOI for this subclass will not be considered for an invitation at this time, because according to the client's claims:
•	The client does not have a skills assessment
•	The client's English language ability is below the level needed for this visa subclass


Reagrds,
Manikandan


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Manikandan, 

_Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?_
Tick "Yes" if you would be willing to apply for a 489 visa, if selected by a state government. 

_Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test? _
Tick "No" because that only applies if you studied in Australia and fulfill additional requirements w.r.t. the length of your study program etc. 

_Has the client obtained credentialed community language qualifications?_
Tick "No" because you need to be a NAATI accredited translator to claim points for that. 

Finally, you need to get a positive skills assessment and pass an IELTS test (with minimum 6 in all bands) *before* you can submit the EOI. The costs for both will not be refunded, even if you don't get an invite. As an SAP consultant you'll probably need to get assessed by the Australian Computer Society (ACS). Check the ANZSCO code descriptions for job codes that (ideally) match both your education and work experience. The ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines will walk you through the assessment process. 

Good luck, 
Monika


----------



## manikandansit (Mar 10, 2014)

HI Monika,

I spoke with the agent(and few other who applied through agent) and they said, IELTS Score is not required now and i can appear for IELTS at the time when i apply for visa.

Also I have a total experience of 3.8 Years(SAP PI) only Still Agents have assessed my profile and given 60 points including state sponsorship( 5 points).

Any comments?

Regards,
Manikandan


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Manikandan, 

the agent is wrong and I would question if s/he will provide good advice further down the road, if s/he gets simple things like this wrong. To quote from the SkillSelect FAQs: 



> *Can I submit an EOI if I have not completed an English language test, skills assessment or Job Ready program?*
> No, not if you need these in order to submit an EOI.
> 
> If you are submitting an EOI for a points based visa, you must have completed an English language test, skills assessment or job ready program (if applicable) before you submit a complete EOI.
> ...


I cannot estimate your points without information about age, education etc. I'd recommend that you refer to the 189 visa page (tab _Points Test_) and do a quick calculation yourself. Note that you will not get any work experience points because ACS will "cut off" two years, leaving you with 1.8years, which is below the 3-year-threshold for overseas work experience. 

I'd confront the agent with this information and see how it goes. Don't hand over any money just yet .


----------



## manikandansit (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Monika,

I have been awarded 30 Points for my Age (26),15 points for my qualification (Bachelors in Technology,Information Technology),10 points for English language(Yet to appear for IELTS and agent said that i need to get 7 in each band), 5 points for state sponsorship.


I made up my mind to apply for a visa as i use to get a calls from Australian employer and consultancies for a job but i lost those opportunity as they mostly look for a visa holders

I just spoke with another agent and he tells that i will not get any points for my experience and still i can apply and appear for IELTS after skill assessment.

I think they are not exactly telling me the process as this is simple that any one can apply directly without agent.


Please correct my understanding below if its wrong or provide step by step process for better understanding if posssible

1) first i need to apply for a skill assessment through skillselect and parallely appear for a IELTS (how to apply for skill assessment?)

2)Once i obtained the Skillselect and IELTS results, Based on the points,i need to apply for EOI (Either 189, 190 etc..)

3) Immigration office will provide an Invite after EOI validation

4) Apply online for state nomination through Immigration SA

5)Approved applicants are nominated through SkillSelect and DIBP invites you to lodge a visa application within 60 days.

6) I need to apply visa application



I am open to work any state/territory

Regards,
Manikandan


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

some answers below



manikandansit said:


> Hi Monika,
> 
> I have been awarded 30 Points for my Age (26),15 points for my qualification (Bachelors in Technology,Information Technology),10 points for English language(Yet to appear for IELTS and agent said that i need to get 7 in each band), 5 points for state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


----------

